# Surround Speaker Help



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello all, I moved recently and in my old movie room I had the speakers in the ceiling so they stayed there. So it is about time to buy new surrounds. I have a Denon 1909 receiver, Polk rt400 mains(14 years old) and Polk CS200 center channel. So what surrounds would match these speakers. I am not sure how to tell what would be better or not.


----------



## ratm (Sep 17, 2010)

I went round and round with this when I was deciding. I am using HTD Level 3 fronts and was going to go with their matching surrounds. I ended up going with this http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-652 and couldnt be happier. They do exactly what I need them to do. I also got them for $29 when they were on sale.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Holy Moly those are cheap. Would I notice much difference between them and some Polk dipole speakers or similiar. I am hesitant to go cheap and regret it but I do know price isn't everything. I put some Monoprice in ceiling speakers in our kitchen and they were like $30 and I couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## ratm (Sep 17, 2010)

Monoprice makes some great affordable stuff (all my cables and speaker wire came from them) and if I had the space, I'd have put in their ceiling speakers for sure. I can't say for sure you'd notice a difference unless you compared them, but I'd seriously doubt you wouldn't be happy. Plus, if you aren't , you have a fine set of bookshelf speakers that cost you maybe 50 bucks that you could put in the garage or something. Which is exactly why I got me 2 pair


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Yup I understand completely. Man I haven't worked on the basement all week because I have been looking for the BEST projector the BEST surround sound speakers etc. I have to realize there is no BEST but remember that Better is the enemy of the Best. That is an old engineer saying


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As your front 3 Speakers are Polk, it stands to reason to go ahead and use Polks for your Surrounds. Newegg is an Authorized Dealer and has some awesome deals on Polk. These would get the job done and are $100 off:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290200
Newegg has many other choices On Sale so check it out and see which meet your budget and needs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep I suppose so. I wasn't sure if the Polks will sound well together, because the other ones are so old. 
Thanks for the suggestions. I would like to get the TSI100 but not sure if it would be worth the price diff.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the the biggest thing with surrounds is that the tweeters being of the same material but at the same time also think that the surrounds aren't that big of a deal if they don't match, i'm sure it would take some special measureing tool to tell if they don't match or million doller golden ears.


----------

